# #PROPOSED: UNNAMED TOWER, 77F ? (390m), Sheikh Zayed Road



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

Ill add it all tomorrow with details.
Guys its proposed , we must be carefull not to approve anything till you see proof of it going to happen. This is a awesome site, next to the fairmont (on capital towers side) and will be the tallest on the strip


Name: ?
Location: Sheikh Zayed Road
Floors: 77
Height: 390m


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Dubai_Lover , the absaloute honest truth please , what was your first reaction when you read the title of this thread  Please the truth

SA BOY , your great , i planned to go tomorrow , but i have SO many exams and tests at the moment , depressing


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

the word "proposed" prevents me from taking a gun, a bullet and pull the trigger  :jk:

i'm always amazed when a new tower is released. you are used to it, ok me too, but when i see what is going on here in germany hno:

fyi: in stuttgart there was a trump tower planned at 220m. it took years to discuss about it and finally the plans have been thrown away, because the tower is a danger for birds!!!!! 

yesterday i was at a comedy show with 4 famous german comedians and one of them talked exactly about this topic. it was hilarious!!! :lol:
the comedian said: do you think birds are too stupid to find the way around a tower when they fly from southern sweden to southern africa?
it's so embarassing as it really is the truth!!
something similar happened in munich. the new mayor wanted to build a couple of towers (not too high and not too many, about 10 towers up to 180m max, so nothing special) plans have been cancelled by the city of munich, as towers would ruin the view over the city and will be higher than munich's landmark, a church!

sometimes i feel, there is a huuuuuuuge wall around germany and all the progress, development, future visions,... are blocked by this wall!

so you might understand my enthusiasm!


i just hope this tower right here is not a pipe dream!


----------



## Emirates ME (Sep 6, 2004)

wow i cant weat


----------



## Michiel (Sep 11, 2002)

In the Netherlands we have *1* tower under construction with more than 40 floors. The update thread of this tower already has 2500 posts (5 threads with 500 posts). In Dubai 40 floor residentials are quite standard.


----------



## Michiel (Sep 11, 2002)

According to Emporis  it is designed by Atkins. Yes!


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

i just pray these are not some visions or pipe dreams that will never get built
dubai, please please


----------



## Bahraini Spirit (Dec 14, 2002)

well take it this way, if they're building the world's tallest tower which is over 700 m, then building somethin that's less than 400 is a walk in the park.


----------



## Taufiq (Oct 14, 2004)

Wow, almost 400m and designed by Atkins!!


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

SA Boy, did you see it at CityScape?


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

again would love to know more about this one


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

I found this one at city scape. I have sent a pic to dennis to show you and I have better ones but little time so bear with me guys while I get it up onto the site


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

pic in three hours
sorry


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

the pic is not so good as it was taken of a stand but I have better renders that I will scan


----------



## Jue (Mar 28, 2003)

Dubai-Lover said:


> sometimes i feel, there is a huuuuuuuge wall around germany and all the progress, development, future visions,... are blocked by this wall!


I think the Germans are distracted with building the world's best highways. 

With Burj Dubai U/C, nothing is a "pipe dream" any more.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

here we go
yeah render is not that good
so i'm waiting for your other pics giles 

but gives you an impression
location near fairmont hotel

crazy: 77 floors but 390m


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

A ten meter spire on top of the semi angle traingle wouldnt hurt


----------



## Emirates ME (Sep 6, 2004)

WOWO COOL


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2004)

Eh? *Emirates_ME* is saying that a report in al-Khaleej newspaper a few days ago spoke about this tower, but the next day the Dubai Government published a statement in the newspaper denying there will be a tower called Najad.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

but this right here is not the najad tower
giles - i guess we need confirmation for these


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2004)

Dubai-Lover said:


> but this right here is not the najad tower
> giles - i guess we need confirmation for these


Yeah, I know. I dunno why it was posted in this thread.


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

Now this is a gorgeous tower! Its far better-looking than the other disappointing supertalls added today. Although the rendering isnt quite good I think this one's gonna be the prettiest building on Sheikh Zayed road!


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

oh my will be great tos this one right next to capital 
cool location !


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

this is next to fairmont and I think the SOM tower is also proposed for the site so they both may be compitition entries for the same site. the najd tower is in the marina next to Marina crown (dont know which side yet)


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

added another pic to emporis for this one


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

here is the better render, much better!


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

WOW! just beautiful.


----------



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

Dubai-Lover said:


> in stuttgart there was a trump tower planned at 220m. it took years to discuss about it and finally the plans have been thrown away, because the tower is a danger for birds!!!!!


Are you serious?

Great looking tower by the way. Dubai manages not only to have a large quantity of towers, but quite a number have good quality as well. Some will argue it's more about design then it is about architecture (in a theoretical sense), but most of these buildings have a nice distinctive signature to them.


----------



## kshatriya (Jun 14, 2004)

Great design, and helluva height too!


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

great render


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

moved this one out of tower development as it couldn't win the design competition for the plot next to fairmont hotel


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

Dennis thats all speculation from me as the same plot is what all these towers were talking about.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

ok
moved back
but we shouldn't put all proposals in the tower development
just those that are likely to be built
just like this one as it was presented at cityscape


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

i say it again it iif fine it the tower development thread
as it a tower and there is no confusement and it name is Proposed
thats why the set up and structure !
The top area is kinda like our sky bar ! Dont and think specific threads for towers should 
go there. But thats just me


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

atkins has added the tower to their homepage


Size: Total built-up area of 194,483sqm

Features: 390m high. Total of 77 storeys: 72 residential floors with a total of 1000 apartments (240 studios, 400 one-bedroom, 200 two-bedroom, 88 three-bedroom and 72 four-bedroom apartments)

Status: Competition entry

Atkins prepared a conceptual design for this project which was planned for a prominent position adjacent to the Sheikh Zayed Road within the exclusive business district opposite the Dubai World Trade Centre. 

The distinctive design concept employs an architectural language that espouses the continuous dialogue between modernism and local cultural traditions. A smooth dynamically shaped volume of glass and metal is embraced by a three-layered skin in the form of perforated walls, creating a delicate embroidery of solid and void. This external skin finds its roots in the traditional mashrabiyah, which was used throughout the regional architecture as an environmental and aesthetic solution to façade treatments. The sharp glazed volume cut its way through the three-layered skin, culminating at an impressive apex at 390m. 

The tower comprises 240 studio apartments on the first 20 residential floors and 400 one-bedroom serviced apartments in the second 20-storey layer. The remaining 360 two-, three- and four-bedroom apartments are distributed on the third 37-storey layer with a number of exclusive penthouse apartments located at the very top of the pointed glazed volume.

A 16-storey car park building behind the tower provides parking space for 1,280 cars. Health club facilities, gymnasium and swimming pool are located above the car park structure and are accessible from the tower through a sky bridge.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

> Atkins prepared a conceptual design for this project which *was planned* for a prominent position adjacent to the Sheikh Zayed Road within the exclusive business district opposite the Dubai World Trade Centre.


i think this sentence says it all
this will become a never built
too sad


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

It was only a competition entry. SA Boy, could be right about alot of these supertall proposals being competition entries for the same plot, I would hate to think so, tho. However, this being a design entry must mean that the requirements for the competition were asking for a residential supertall, so the winning entry will most probably be very similar to this in terms of size, cost, use etc..


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

reminds of me of the pinnacle for some reason


----------



## Michiel (Sep 11, 2002)

Maybe the United Tower is the winning proposal, my favourite new tower.


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Yea it's much better then this one, there's not a single tower in Dubai right now as nice as the United. Hope that one goes through.


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

i think united will be/would be on the other side of SZR, next to emirates towers.


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

^I was thinking the same too, United Tower is on the side of SZR where the WTC is.


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

There is a big empty plot with a wall around it waiting patiently for it!


----------



## city of the future (Jul 24, 2004)

i hope this is not the same site as badriya tower


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

which tower? the united tower looks like it should go between the DWTC apartments and Emirates towers.


----------



## SkylineTurbo (Dec 22, 2004)

Nice tower, strange to not have a name though.


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

there are heaps of sites really
enought to go around
but the one close the emirates towers was really hoping that was saved for some sort of transport area ?
between Emirates towers and open low rise WTC aparments blocks and car park.


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

i think this Atkins tower , the SOM tower ,badriya tower and the United tower are all for the same site and all look around 380-400m. Its the site to the right of the fairmont looking from SZR. Nevermind we know that something will be built there thats supertall


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

is this one of the szr towers?

or even the one being redesigned?


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS (Aug 5, 2004)

this was one of the designs for al durrah tower 2...the new design is that blue one...

R


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

THE DUBAI GUYS said:


> this was one of the designs for al durrah tower 2...the new design is that blue one...
> 
> R


yep, thats right.... was the one with the curved front, similar to Al Gurg in Riggat Al Buteen.


----------

